# rheostat problems



## humbleboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello all,
I am new to this forum so please be gentile? I have a lionel o scale layout. I inadverantly shorted the track. I have determined that the rheostat is not working. I have removed the only screw I can find and I am still unable to gain entry. Is it possible to get inside to see if it is a fuse? Should I abandon this and buy a new one? If so, how much are they & where can I get one?
Thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What is the exact model of this "rheostat? That's not a normally used item nowadays. What model is your transformer?


----------



## humbleboy (Mar 3, 2011)

There is no desciption on the rheostat except the lionel logo. The transformer's model nbr is ac18003000. Both came with the train set when purchased a few years ago.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think a potentiometer that you might buy from Radio Shack will go up in smoke at the currents that Lionel trains use. A prewar rheostat would work OK. Or you could use a 1033 transformer and use the 0-11 volt tap.
BB


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto to John's comment. Transformers have long since come with built in circuit breakers (rather than fuses).

Post some pics of your transformer.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It should reset.

Your are talking about the Lionel black box with a 3 amp power supply. 



humbleboy said:


> There is no desciption on the rheostat except the lionel logo. The transformer's model nbr is ac18003000. Both came with the train set when purchased a few years ago.



Read the manual here for the transformer. The green light should be on. If not, wiggle the plug to the balck box.
Check all you wire connections. Make sure the wall outlet doesn't need to be reset.
Make sure the buttons are not stuck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have two threads going on the same issue.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Per the manual link from T-Man above, note that the directions say:

"THE POWER PACK MUST BE UNPLUGGED FROM THE WALL SOCKET WHEN A SHORT IS NOTICED, AND THE SHORT MUST BE CORRECTED."

I'm surprised about that, but I guess it needs to be unplugged before it can reset itself. Are you doing that?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think is was more of mispost this is an old thread.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mod moved misplaced posts from the other thread to here.

TJ


----------



## humbleboy (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for all the help! I got it working. I am unsure of the fix as I followed all the suggestions... I think unplugging it and wiggling the wire from the trandformer to the rheostat did it. 
thank you


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy to hear it ... no go run some trains!


----------

